# Gun transfer



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Is there any process for the private transfer of a rifle or shotgun on NC? Thanks guys


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Are you buying it face-to-face, or are you buying online? Is the purchase from an individual, or a licensed dealer?

If you are buying/selling face-to-face, take/give your money, give/take the firearm. (not a "transfer")
Online requires you to transfer the firearm to/from a licensed FFL holder. You would need a copy of both the sending and receiving FFL. Probably they'll charge you a fee.
A licensed dealer ALWAYS requires a background check.

The face-to-face sale always leaves the firearm in the previous owner's name. A true "transfer" is done through an FFL holder.

Find a dealer or individual FFL holder that you know/trust, and ask them for a copy of their FFL. The buyer/seller would do the same. When both parties have the information of the other, the party to whom the firearm is being transferred TO would have to undergo a background check. When all clears, the firearm would be transferred into the name of the new owner, and the FFL holder of the transferee makes a record of the transfer.


Hope that helps.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Well there getting transfered from my dad to my mom so that I can have something to hunt with and not have to borrow friends guns, I payed for em with my own money, but he bought em


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

It's up to you how you wish to handle it.

My father and I have bought, sold, and exchanged guns with one another... Neither of us did a true "transfer". They are still in the name of whomever bought them from the dealer. And that's pretty much the way we like it.

Until the laws change, there is absolutely no problem with this. Just like any piece of property that isn't taxed as personal property, there is no real record of it. And as long as your father can trust you not to commit a crime with a firearm that is registered (at purchase) with his name on it, that's the best solution.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Solid is right on the money 99.9%

Even if you use a lic. dealer and do all the fed and state paper work, the gun 20 years down the road if found will be traced back to the original buyer,,,, they go the Manufacturer then trace it to the distributor then to the gun dealer then to the first time buyer, then it is up to the buyer to show where it went to from that point. When you do gun paper work at the gun shop we dont send the info on the gun to the feds just your personal info to see if you can buy it,,, when you sell a personal gun to someone else your suppose to do the best you can to make sure the person buying the gun is legit to own it in the state your in..

When I sell a personal gun I just write all the info I can about the person and gun and make everyone sign it and if possible take a pic of his drivers lic with the gun paper work.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks shooter ever since I moved out he's been a real A hole about it, but that pretty much sums him up in total. I'll tell him this, gun season comes in up here in a few weeks and we saw one last night after squirrel huntin, and seen a few more


----------



## wagtag (Mar 13, 2013)

" I payed for em with my own money, but he bought em " makes most FFL holders refuse to do the transfer out fear of a straw buy. The ATF get real excited about things like that even more if a handgun is involved


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I didn't want to mention anything about the paper record on the FFL end, because I know it USED to be that dealers/FFL holders that I used would keep the record for a certain time (I think 3 years) and then throw it out. Certainly I didn't mean to imply that those records were being sent to the ATF.

I did hundreds of online gun transactions about 10-15 years back. Me and my buddy used to build long range bolt action rifles (hunter Bench Rest and Varmint class stuff) as well as .22 silhouette and precision rimfire hunting rifles. Many times, I would buy out defective rifles, (bad barrels and triggers, etc) and old match rifles from high school shooting teams, and rework them into wicked shooting machines. I was the sole reason that my local dealer started charging a fee for FFL transfers through his shop. They were free before me...


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I have sold a gun or 10 in my days. If I ever sold one to anyone that I did not know I made them go get a handgun permit. I then made a bill of sale and signed it and they signed it as well. I kept a copy and they got a copy. I have them locked up in the gun cabinet.

If I understand it correctly gun shops only keep records of gun sales for a certain number of years and then they get trashed. I didn't really think that guns were really registered. Basically the original ower's name would be kept on file for a certain number of years and after that the records were trashed. 

When the gun shop calls in they are only calling the feds for a background check. I don't think any records are transferred. 

Correct me if I am wrong. I know Walmart only keeps records for a certain number of years and then they are trashed.

Darin


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yes it is only a certain number of years,,,, 20 is that number,,, trust me,,, you ought to see our filing cabinets in the storage area 
If the shop goes out of business they have to ship the records to BATF for storage.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Shooter said:


> Yes it is only a certain number of years,,,, 20 is that number,,, trust me,,, you ought to see our filing cabinets in the storage area
> If the shop goes out of business they have to ship the records to BATF for storage.


That's what I was talking about when I said the shop started charging (a $35 fee) for FFL transfers after I started... Literally, the guy had a separate building for his FFL paperwork. It was still a bargain for me, but I turned a gun shop owner into a government sanctioned secretary...


----------



## trackerz (Jul 21, 2009)

If they are being mailed,then only the receiving end needs to have an FFL.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

trackerz said:


> If they are being mailed,then only the receiving end needs to have an FFL.


In theory that's true, but not many that I've dealt with will still work that way. Every single local shop in my area requires FFL to FFL, no matter what. I have definitely bought guns before without the FFL to FFL, but for whatever reason, it's becoming a rarity.

Shooter, why do they do this? Is this an actual requirement, or for some other liability reasons?


----------



## trackerz (Jul 21, 2009)

That sux.


----------

